# Cleaning a Flat Finished SL3



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

So I bought a used SL3 that has a flat color finish (no shine). See below...

The bike needed a cleaning and as I did so any grease that made it to the sponge smeared to the white on the frame. I struggled to get the grease cleaned off.

What is the best way to keep this frame clean??


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I use a soft cloth and good quality car wax because it cleans and protects, but my bikes are all clear coated, so... you're call. I'd test it on a small area first. 

Nice bike, BTW.


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

For cleaning, try Windex, or if really greasy, 409. Follow up with an instant detailer like Meguiars or Mothers. You'll find instant detailer sprays in auto parts stores, or even the automotive section at Target.


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

Is "instent detailer" a wax or paint sealant. Could that mess up the flat finish?? Like PJ352 suggested, I should try a small section first?


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

It's not wax in a traditional sense, it's a form of silicone, I think. I've used it on a black on black Pinarello (partly gloss clear, partly matte clear) for some time and it gives the paint a very nice look. Not exactly glossy (on the matte portion), but it gives the appearance of fresh paint. Sorry, my descriptive skills have escaped me this am.

Definitely try it somewhere inconspicuous and be sure you're comfortable with the look. Works well for me. 

edit: If you don't like how it looks, Windex or 409 will remove it easily.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I usually use Citrex or Simple Green for cleaning, and follow up with some Bike Lust to finish off. I have a matte finished bike, and it comes out looking nice. The gloss from the Bike Lust fades, but seems to make it easier to clean later.


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Baby wipes work very well for me. I have it all the time and I build bikes a lot for some of my buddies. Don't use anything that's alcohol based, it'll ruin the paint.


----------



## jermso (May 13, 2009)

baby wipes rock.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

The bike finish may be matte, but I can assure you they clearcoated over the paint. It is simply a matte clearcoat rather than a glossy clear.

You can pretty much use anything you want. Simple Green degreaser, rubbing alcohol, dawn liquid detergent. Those are my go to cleaning agents.


----------

